# Ring Making Tutorial



## WoodLove (Aug 28, 2015)

As I mentioned in the turners completed work forum I am posting this tutorial n how I make my rings. I am by no means an expert but this is the procedure that I use which works for me. Those of you that have more experience than I do please feel free to post your input to help others succeed in their ring making attempts.

1) Start by selecting your ring blank. I find a 3/16 thick blank for a woman's ring and 1/2 inch thick blank for a men's ring works for me. The wood should be solid and/or stabilized if at all possible. In this tutorial I am using black and white ebony and this is my personal wedding ring that I made. I wear an 11.5 so a 1.25 square blank is required. 

2) I selected a forstner bit that was close to the ring size and drilled the blank on the drill press.





NOTE: there are ring size guides on the internet. I actually selected 3-4 different ones and all of them had different measurements. Based on the sizes listed I created a median size and that is what I use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## WoodLove (Aug 28, 2015)

3) mount the ring blank in the chuck and turn the ring to the size required. I turn the blank to approximately .02 smaller than the size needed and sand the inside to the final finger size.





4) This is where I use my "collet chuck" to mount the ring and turn it to the desired thickness (approximately 1/16 to 1/8) and profile. Take your time and make light cuts. Hint: To minimize the possibility of ring breakage I use my disc sander to round off the corners and take down some of the excess material.

How my "collet chuck" was made: I use a six inch long, 1.25 dowel rod and turn the end down to an angle. I then use a .25 inch forstner bit and drill 2-3 inches into the center of the dowel rod. I remove the dowel from the chuck and make a 3 inch crosscut in the end of the dowel rod. the dowel is then re-mounted in the chuck and centered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 3


----------



## WoodLove (Aug 28, 2015)

5) Once turned to size, I remove the ring and use my disc sander to profile the side of the ring. The bottom of the ring is shaped thinner than the top. this will allow your finger to close without the ring causing an obstruction. I use the sanding drum on my dremel to round over the inside and outside edges of the ring. This creates a "comfort fit" ring design.




6) I mount the ring back on the expanding collet, sand smooth, and then finish the ring. On this particular ring I applied 8 coats of CA, wet sanded to 1000 grit, and then polished with Meguiar's Plastic Polish.





I look forward to seeing some finished rings by ya'll in the near future......... Thanks for taking the time to read this tutorial. C & C always welcome.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 28, 2015)

THANK YOU!! I have really been wanting a tutorial on this! Is this inside completely flat (other than rounded sides), or do you shape it a bit while sanding?


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 28, 2015)

BTW, great job on that B&W Ebony!


----------



## Sprung (Aug 28, 2015)

Great tutorial, Jamie! I might have to try this sometime!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice tutorial Jamie. Nice ring too


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks so much! I'm gonna have so much stuff to try out when I finally get a lathe.


----------



## WoodLove (Aug 28, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> THANK YOU!! I have really been wanting a tutorial on this! Is this inside completely flat (other than rounded sides), or do you shape it a bit while sanding?


Andrew, it is flat on the inside but that's why I keep the ring slightly thick so I can roundover the whole inside.....


----------



## WoodLove (Aug 28, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Thanks so much! I'm gonna have so much stuff to try out when I finally get a lathe.


You can actually use a Dremel to size the ring and use a disc sander to thin down the ring..... then go back to the Dremel to contour the ring..... no need to wait for a lathe....


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 28, 2015)

WoodLove said:


> You can actually use a Dremel to size the ring and use a disc sander to thin down the ring..... then go back to the Dremel to contour the ring..... no need to wait for a lathe....


I must be the only guy on here who doesn't own a dremel. Lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Horatio (Aug 29, 2015)

You are a gentleman and a scholar, much appreciated. I will be attempting some rings in the very near future.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Sep 1, 2015)

I will be trying this in the future. I tried making rings with a scroll saw but wasnt precise enough.


----------

